# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 00:34)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Nov 2017 às 00:36)

boa noite!
9ºc ceu limpo!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Nov 2017 às 01:20)

Boa noite de halloween ! 7.5ºC e céu limpo  Fresquinho...


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Nov 2017 às 09:05)

Bom Dia.

Mínima de 12.2º, neste momento sigo com 16,2º

Amanhã e sexta aguaceiros e depois sabe-se lá o que vem....


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui mínima de *11.9ºc* e máxima de *20.3ºc *.

Neste momento 19.0ºc , vento SSE 12 Km/h e 75% HR.

Em Outubro/2017, 6 dias com precipitação acumularam *51.8 mm*, ficou muito  abaixo da média, sendo o dia mais chuvoso 18/10 com *18.3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

Já chove!!! 
Espero que venha para para ficar


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 21:00)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Já chove!!!
> Espero que venha para para ficar


Sim , em caminha já 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

joselamego disse:


> Sim , em caminha já
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Por ai ainda nada?


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 21:04)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Por ai ainda nada?


Nada, aqui só amanhã de tarde ...
Vou Vila praia âncora no início de dezembro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

Boa noite, duvido que ainda caia algo hoje no máximo amanhã de manhã  e se vier, que venha e não seja pouca  Por agora apenas céu nublado.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 21:24)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa noite, duvido que ainda caia algo hoje no máximo amanhã de manhã  e se vier, que venha e não seja pouca  Por agora apenas céu nublado.


Por aí só chove amanhã a partir hora almoço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

joselamego disse:


> Por aí só chove amanhã a partir hora almoço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Baseado nas previsões espero algo antes. Espero eu...


----------



## Macuser (1 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

Vamos a um Concurso?

Vamos Fazer uma Votação de qual a Precipitação este mês?


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2017 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto. Vento fraco a moderado.
Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento calmo.

- *Precipitação? Ahhhh?! O quê? Não percebi. O quê? Chuva? Ah...Não! Não vi*! 

Chatice...Nada de nada até ao momento. Mas há-de vir! 

*Tmín: 6,7ºC
Tmáx: 19,2ºC

Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 80%
*​


Macuser disse:


> Vamos a um Concurso?
> Vamos Fazer uma Votação de qual* a Precipitação este mês*?


 Aposto num valor perto dos 100-120 mm. Na 2ª quinzena, principalmente na última semana.
Vale um garrafão de água? (valiosos por esta altura!)


----------



## bleusky (1 Nov 2017 às 23:34)

começou a chover em Braga!


----------



## martinus (1 Nov 2017 às 23:35)

Bons aguaceiros em Braga!


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 00:29)

Radar de volta...Aguaceiros a surgirem do nada em terra  Oxalá surja algo por aqui, talvez se desativarem o escudo (sim também tenho um, contra células fortes )


----------



## Cinza (2 Nov 2017 às 09:10)

Boas!! Durante a noite não sei o que se passou pois durmo que nem uma pedra  

Agora morrinha de cão com sol a espreitar pelas nuvens.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 09:12)

Ouviu um ribombar distante vindo de Oeste agora mesmo


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 09:20)

Eco vermelho em Esposende...


----------



## Intruso (2 Nov 2017 às 09:26)

Bem precisamos dessa chuva. A ver vamos o que dá.


----------



## S Pimenta (2 Nov 2017 às 09:44)

Agora já chove a sério em Valongo! Morrinha...


----------



## ampa62 (2 Nov 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Por Covas com 11,7 mm acumulados e 13,7ºC. Vamos ver se atinge os 21 mm previstos para o dia de hoje.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 10:03)

Chove que até faz fumo. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (2 Nov 2017 às 10:09)

Snifa disse:


> Chove que até faz fumo.
> 
> Enviado  através de Tapatalk


Até dá gosto ver! Bela chuva aqui na cidade do Porto!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 10:12)

Chuva muito forte agora


----------



## Intruso (2 Nov 2017 às 10:14)

No radar parece ser um eco vermelho cá por cima do Porto, será?


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 10:24)

Grande carga de água, *8 mm* acumulados em pouco tempo ( minutos) 

E continua  mas mais fraca


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 10:39)

Linha bem formada a Oeste, tipo squall line, quem puder que tire fotos.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 10:42)

Snifa disse:


> Linha bem formada a Oeste, tipo squall line, quem puder que tire fotos.



Incrível a velocidade com que avança, parece um rolo...


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

Chuva pesadíssima neste momento


----------



## Cinza (2 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva pesadíssima neste momento



Estou irritada. Por aqui por enquanto (espero eu) nada de nada. Uma morrinha.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva pesadíssima neste momento



A linha de células está a passar apenas por cima da cidade do Porto, aqui está sol e quente  Ao menos se essas células produzissem trovoada ainda dava para lavar as vistas mas não...


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 11:02)

Meu Deus, que enxurrada de água por aqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Nov 2017 às 12:02)

Boa tarde sigo com aguaceiros fortes e temperatura a rondar os 16°c

Bem vindos ao outono!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 12:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa tarde sigo com aguaceiros fortes e temperatura a rondar os 16°c
> 
> Bem vindos ao outono!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Aguaceiros fortes?  Aqui ao lado só sol e vento...pelo radar não parece estar melhor para aí....


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2017 às 12:51)

Que carga de água! 10,4mm até agora.


----------



## Cinza (2 Nov 2017 às 12:52)

Agora sim muita muita chuva


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2017 às 12:57)

Não pára! Como chove! 13,2mm.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2017 às 13:05)

E continua! Chove mais que torrencialmente à vários minutos.
O acumulado vai nos 15,5mm.

 Edit: 18,8mm e continua!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2017 às 13:06)

Isto é chuva a sério!


Que valente enxurro!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 13:09)

Boas, 

*12.2  mm *acumulados por aqui, e  começa a ficar escuro a SW.

17.4ºC actuais.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 13:21)

Incrível a diferença, por aqui não sei o acumulado mas se tiver 1mm já é muito


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2017 às 13:23)

Por agora chove fraco, o acumulado está nos 20,1mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos desde as 11:30h, 3.8mm acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

Depois do ultimo post caiu um aguaceiro forte mas curto que acumulou um mm e há 15\20 minutos está sol, sigo com 4,8mm, que miséria


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 14:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Depois do ultimo post caiu um aguaceiro forte mas curto que acumulou um mm e há 15\20 minutos está sol, sigo com 4,8mm, que miséria



Wow quase 5mm  eu aqui devo levar uns fabulosos 0.5mm com sorte.  por agora sol e vento,maravilha para secar tudo


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 14:29)

Porto, São Gens: *14,0 mm* acumulados entre 10h e as 11h
Ponte de Lima: *12,5 mm* acumulados entre as 9h e as 10h
Porto, Pedras Rubras: *11,9 mm* acumulados entre as 11h e as 12h.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 14:45)

Finalmente começou a chover...linda célula a sw com movimento N/NE!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 14:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> Finalmente começou a chover...linda célula a sw com movimento N/NE!


Fotos!!


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 14:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fotos!!



Daqui a pouco tento pôr! Neste momento chuva a intensificar gotas muito grossas parece granizo!
Edit: torrencial, ficou de noite.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 18:18)

Boas, anoitecendo com 15ºC atuais... Dia sequinho até as 14h30 (excepto alguma morrinha matinal), e diluvial entre as 15h e as 17h! Quem não chora não mama 
Seguem-se algumas fotos desta tarde, por ordem cronológica entre as 14h30 e as 18h. Desculpem a qualidade terrível  PS: As últimas 3 fotos estão sem pré-visualização carreguem no link 





https://imgur.com/jhl5P5S

https://imgur.com/mWjnQRv

https://imgur.com/xM1ZlOp


----------



## jonas (2 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Boas,
Por aqui estou um pouco desiludido, esperava mais, apenas choveu entre as 15:15 e as 16:20, no entanto ainda houve direito a uns roncos


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2017 às 19:32)

Neste momento estão 14,2ºC. Deixo aqui duas fotos do resultado da chuva à 13h (desculpem a qualidade, foram tiradas com o telemóvel) :


----------



## cookie (2 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

Hoje pela senhora da hora, Maia e Porto, aguaceiros por vezes fortes até às hora de almoço. Depois a chuva parou.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui 10,8mm acumulados.
Tive um choque frontal hoje, destruí o carro totalmente, felizmente não tive um arranhão sequer...


----------



## cookie (2 Nov 2017 às 21:01)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas, por aqui 10,8mm acumulados.
> Tive um choque frontal hoje, destruí o carro totalmente, felizmente não tive um arranhão sequer...


Lamento... Mas do mal o menos... Espero que se recomponha rápido...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas, por aqui 10,8mm acumulados.
> Tive um choque frontal hoje, destruí o carro totalmente, felizmente não tive um arranhão sequer...


Ainda bem que não ficaste feriado...o importante é estares bem!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda bem que não ficaste feriado...o importante é estares bem!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Ficar feriado até era bom


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Ficar feriado até era bom


Desculpa queria dizer ferido....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2017 às 21:28)

As primeiras chuvas são tramadas....
E havia muito óleo na estrada.
Mas pronto, por agora céu limpo, 11.2º e 10,9mm acumulados.


----------



## VRStation (2 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

TEMPERATURA
(Rio Tinto)
Mês outubro/2017


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

Boa noite! 
O acumulado por aqui esta nos 9mm


----------



## qwerl (2 Nov 2017 às 22:07)

Boa noite

Por aqui muito fraco este evento , acumulado a ficar muito abaixo do previsto à semelhança do último evento,*1,8mm *um ou outro aguaceiro rápido e nada mais

De resto foi um dia mais fresco, com algum vento
Tmáx:* 19,3ºC*
Tmín: *15,5ºC*

Outubro acabou com *27,9mm
*
Neste momento sigo com *15,5ºC* e vento fraco. A ver se o dia de amanhã é melhor...
*
*


----------



## rotiv_silva (3 Nov 2017 às 00:35)

já se vê alguma atividade elétrica vinda do mar (Aveiro)


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 01:36)

Enorme aparato eléctrico a oeste neste momento, embora muito distante, sendo os clarões muito pouco visíveis. Ainda assim já vi vários.


Está a custar a desviar mais para leste. Sinceramente nem sei se chega algo a terra.


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2017 às 04:06)

Trovoada agora mesmo e aguaceiro moderado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (3 Nov 2017 às 04:20)

Aqui na Maia chove bem. A trovoada acordou-me.


----------



## Intruso (3 Nov 2017 às 04:21)

Este relâmpago caiu aqui mesmo ao lado de casa!


----------



## dj_teko (3 Nov 2017 às 04:40)

Antena já era, deixou alguns estragos


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 04:55)

Trovoada bem audível também por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 05:12)

Que bomba atómica minha nossa senhora!!!


----------



## guimeixen (3 Nov 2017 às 05:13)

Que bomba!


----------



## guimeixen (3 Nov 2017 às 05:19)

Wow! Raio enorme mesmo à minha frente! Que estouro enorme!


----------



## GabKoost (3 Nov 2017 às 05:57)

Trovoada e alguns aguaceiros moderados a acompanhar durante a última hora.
Menos trovoada e mais chuva pfv.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia, 

trovoada bem audível pelas 4 da manhã 

*2 mm* acumulados até ao momento e 13.5ºc actuais.

Grande escuridão para Oeste.


----------



## jonas (3 Nov 2017 às 07:21)

Boas,
Penso que ouvi um ronco, mas como foi longe não tenho bem a certeza.
De resto, choveu algo de noite e agora não chove.
Estão 10.5°C.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Nov 2017 às 07:39)

Belíssima chuvada agora pela manhã!

Que saudades de usufruir destes amanheceres por entre a névoa da montanha e chuva a sério!

Pena que seja "chuva de pouca dura"! :s


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 09:12)

A estação de Vila Nova de Cerveira (IPMA) acumulou *18,7 mm* entre as 5h e as 6h.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Nov 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Finalmente uma chuvada mais "decente". 32.5 mm entre as 4.30 e as 6. da manhã de hoje.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2017 às 10:47)

Escuridão a Oeste e SW, e claro, radar OFF...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

Bom aguaceiro agora!
Como ela caí certinha


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Nov 2017 às 11:01)

Trovoada também


----------



## guimeixen (3 Nov 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

O acumulado de hoje vai nos 25,2mm. Ainda consegui apanhar dois raios, ficam as fotos e os seus respetivos trovões:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr





Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## ampa62 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:53)

Novamente a chover desde as 11.15
De momento com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:58)

Chove com intensidade.
41 mm acumulados até agora durante o dia de hoje. Muito mais que o previsto (11 mm).


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2017 às 13:37)

Grande escuridão para S e SSW neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 13:54)

Boas,


madrugada e manhã bem chuvosos por aqui, com direito também a trovoada por volta das 5h30. 

Acumulados 24,6mm até agora. 


Neste momento céu muito nublado, sem chuva.


----------



## Intruso (3 Nov 2017 às 13:58)

Bela chuvada agora aqui na Maia! É escuridão brutal!


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

Caiu agora uma chuvada forte...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Nov 2017 às 14:08)

Boas,
Aqui chuviscos.
Estão 15.5°C.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 15:45)

Que célula incrível que passou há pouco por aqui!


Tinha rotação evidente e tipo uma shelf cloud com nuvens baixíssimas! À sua passagem deixou algumas rajadas e um enxurro inacreditável que durou uns 2 minutos!! 


O céu desabou por aqui!


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2017 às 15:53)

Chove intensamente no Porto 

Ficou de noite.


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2017 às 16:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que célula incrível que passou há pouco por aqui!
> 
> 
> Tinha rotação evidente e tipo uma shelf cloud com nuvens baixíssimas! À sua passagem deixou algumas rajadas e um enxurro inacreditável que durou uns 2 minutos!!
> ...


Há fotos? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 16:17)

Acho que vi uma funnel cloud quando a célula se estava a aproximar. No momento não tinha o telemóvel comigo. 

Ao ver agora o radar reparei que a zona de forte reflectividade era minúscula. Porém, a shelf cloud chegou a cobrir parte da cidade de Braga.

Ao chegar a linha de precipitação passaram uma série de nuvens muito baixas a alta velocidade. Acho que nunca tinha visto isto.

A chuva foi incrivel. A sorte é que estes aguaceiros torrenciais são muito breves.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Acho que vi uma funnel cloud quando a célula se estava a aproximar. No momento não tinha o telemóvel comigo.
> 
> Ao ver agora o radar reparei que a zona de forte reflectividade era minúscula. Porém, a shelf cloud chegou a cobrir parte da cidade de Braga.
> 
> ...



Grande Rui Pedro, obrigado pelo relato. Então se essa célula já forma uma funnel cloud é provável que as que venham também aconteça isso.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

Chove certinho, 30,5mm acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

Por aqui não chove nada de jeito, aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos... 
Sigo com 3mm's... Que miséria.
14mm's hoje e ontem... Não anda longe do meteograma GFS que previa 19mm's até sábado....


----------



## jonas (3 Nov 2017 às 17:36)

Por aqui as ultimas horas foram de periodos de chuva por vezes fortes.

Agora chove fraco.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2017 às 17:44)

Boas, 

vai chovendo com alguma intensidade por aqui, sigo com *10.4 mm* acumulados e 14.2ºc.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Nov 2017 às 17:52)

Sigo com 3,5mm's acumulados, não chove e está fresco neste momento com 12,5º

Ficam aqui os dados da minha estação relativos ao mês de outubro, destaque para a máxima de 32,1º e apenas 40mm's de precipitação...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

cookie disse:


> Há fotos?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Tinha acabado de ficar sem bateria. Estes iphone's, vou mandá-lo pela janela fora! 


Fiquei amuado por não ter registado o momento, mas pronto, é assim. 


Foi muito localizado mesmo, tanto que acho que mal choveu na zona da EMA. Até na zona onde estava foi algo de raspão.


Entretanto após várias horas de chuva forte, eis que fez uma pausa.


----------



## jonas (3 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

O radar esta interessante.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2017 às 20:03)

Boa noite.

*Surreal! mas que chuva forte ontem e hoje. Inacreditável. Ninguém esperava! Fenomenal. Intempérie colossal!*

Posso...chorar?! 

Pá, mas que se passou aqui?
*Ontem* foi tudo ao lado. Mero *1,0 mm* da tão esperada chuva e apenas isso.
*Hoje*. Hoje alguns aguaceiros - chuva entre as 15 e as 17.30h aproximadamente, sendo que o atual *acumulado* de *5,1 mm* se fez quase todo agora de tarde.
 Isto é assim, uma lotaria, numas zonas mais, noutras menos, situações de chuva do tipo convectivo apresentam sempre imprevisibilidade.
Haja esperança que o outono ainda está a meio e as previsões sazonais parecem iludir-nos com chuva a partir de meio\final deste mês. Oxalá se concretize. E que atire chuva também para o centro\sul\interior, zonas onde a necessidade de água é emergente.
De resto temos céu muito nublado e vento calmo de momento.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC*
*Hr: 91%*​


----------



## VRStation (3 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

Fico com alguma 'inveja' das descrições que vejo por aqui sobre a chuva... 
Só tive direito a uns meros 6,07mm entre ontem e hoje (a maior parte hoje de tarde).

14.4 C°


----------



## qwerl (3 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

Boa noite

Dia fresco com aguaceiros, sempre foi um pouco melhor que ontem... *8,1mm* acumulados
Tmáx: *18,2ºC*
Tmín: *14,7ºC
*
Neste momento a reportar de Canelas, vai pingando com vento fraco. Não espero mais deste evento, o grosso está a cair no mar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

Ui, está a chover a potes!!!!
Mentira, já não chove há algumas horas, e duvido que acumule mais que 2\3 mm's neste evento...
Estão 12,6º e o acumulado está nos 4,3mm


----------



## ampa62 (3 Nov 2017 às 22:34)

E por Covas chuvisca agora com 50.5 mm acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Nov 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia.
Por aqui evento quase terminado, 10,9mm na quinta, 4,6mm ontem e hoje sigo com 0.5mm dando assim um belo acumulado de cerca de 15mm....
Enfim, é o que temos.... Vamos agora aproveitar o Verão de S.Martinho...


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia, 

por aqui apenas* 0.3 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada, o total do evento fica assim nos *22,9 mm*.

14.5ºc actuais, vento NW 15Km/h e 92% HR.

Seguem-se agora uns dias de sol e noites mais frias, embora ainda possa chover algo na próxima terça-feira ..


----------



## VRStation (4 Nov 2017 às 09:48)

Sobre chuva...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2017 às 09:57)

Bom dia.





Cá estamos, diante do muro das lamentações à espera da chuva real e verdadeira que nunca mais aparece...

Bem, hoje sigo com 1,0 mm de acumulado. Nada mau nestes tempos...
O céu está agora a tornar-se pouco nublado e o sol vai aparecendo.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tactual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Cinza (4 Nov 2017 às 11:24)

Resumo destes dias (não tenho dados em concreto) choveu   mas não foi nada de especial, até deu para ver o sol a espreitar.

Se juntar a chuva forte que caiu ao longo destes dias deve dar para aí 1h30, deu para que em alguns campos já se ver alguma erva com a cabecinha de fora, mas no geral ainda só se vê terra.

De trovoada só na madrugada de sexta-feira alguns sons, mas nada de especial, não deram para matar a saudade de uma boa trovoada (se é que eu me recorde do que é isso já que a última foi há tanto tempo).

Agora só me resta esperar por melhores eventos


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2017 às 05:21)

Ontem dia de sol com algumas nuvens ameaçadoras mas nada mais do que isso. Saímos da zona do Porto pelas 12h com 19 graus para chegarmos à zona de Gouveia com 13. O aquecimento central aqui já está on. Choveu moderadamente ao início da tarde. 
Pelo caminho uma triste paisagem carbonizada...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (5 Nov 2017 às 08:01)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia foi de periodos de ceu nublado e ainda chuviscou de manha .
Hoje esta ceu limpo e 8.4°C.
Nao sinto vento.


----------



## VRStation (5 Nov 2017 às 08:45)

TEMPERATURA
(Rio Tinto)
Semana 44/2017


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2017 às 10:26)

Bom dia, 

madrugada fresca, mínima de *9.9 ºc*. 

Neste momento 13.3ºc e vento moderado de N/NNW provoca uma sensação de frescura acentuada.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia,
Estou na estação CP Porto / Campanhã
Está céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 13,9°C
65% HR 
Sente-se fresco...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (5 Nov 2017 às 12:37)

Bom dia

A mínima foi de *10,5ºC *em Esmoriz

Neste momento nortada moderada e fresca e *16,9ºC*

Ontem ainda acumulou 8,6mm durante a noite, graças a um aguaceiro forte. O total do mês segue em *19,3mm*


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde, voltamos á "pasmaceira", meteogramas nos 0.0mm etc...  Felizmente as temperaturas normalizaram e teremos dias frescos e noites frias, vá lá...Veremos se suficientemente frias para geadas, o que não seria propriamente bom apesar de já ter saudades de ver tudo branquinho. Talvez na terça por aqui possa haver alguma.  
Por agora céu geralmento limpo com *16.8°C* atuais.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

Boa noite, bem fresca por sinal...* 8.5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite,

maxima de *15.8 ºc.*

Neste momento uns frescos 10.9 ºc.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Nov 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai descendo bem, 7,9ºC.


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2017 às 23:40)

De momento 8 graus na Senhora da hora. Está fresquinho.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *8.1 ºc*.

Neste momento 8.7 ºc , vento fraco de N e 89% HR.


----------



## jonas (6 Nov 2017 às 07:24)

Boom dia,
Noite bem fresquinho.
Estão 4.6°C e quase não se sente o vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2017 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Mínima desceu aos *7.0ºC*

Neste momento céu limpo, estão *8.5ºC* e vento sopra de ENE a *19km/h
*
Sensação térmica bastante mais baixa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2017 às 09:01)

Bom dia, as 7:30 estavam 10.2ºC e uma humidade relativa de 77% com vento fraco de NE


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Nov 2017 às 09:15)

Bom Dia.
Tive mínima de 5,6º
Agora a temperatura vai subindo e o céu está limpo


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Nov 2017 às 19:46)

Boa noite . Agora sim, parece que estamos no mês que estamos, MUITO frio agora... Amanhã espero uma miníma interessante (negativa?).
Já vou com* 6.6ºC* atuais.  Sinceramente antes de ter termómetro nunca desconfiei muito que esta zona era tão boa para inversão. Junto á ribeira uns 20 metros abaixo provavelmente estará 1 grau abaixo. Pois aí vêm as geadas para queimar o verde que resta...


----------



## qwerl (6 Nov 2017 às 21:05)

Boas

A estação de Esmoriz registou uma mínima de *9,0ºC*, mas na barrinha a inversão foi valente, ao ponto de haver geadaAté escorregava a passar por lá, nunca imaginava que a inversão lá fosse tão forte. Tinha aqui uma dunas de Mira tão perto e não sabia 

De resto foi um dia fresco com algum vento e muito sol

Neste momento estão *12,4ºC*


----------



## jonas (6 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

Boas,
Tenho aqui um pequeno ribeiro a 100m da minha casa e de manhã os campos lá á volta já estavam cobertos por uma fina camada de geada.
Agora sigo com 8.6°C.
Mais uma noite bem fresca, é o que podemos esperar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2017 às 22:43)

Boas,

Máxima de *17,6ºC*

Durante a tarde boa visibilidade a longas distâncias, deixo aqui uma foto que tirei esta tarde, Serra da Freita ao fundo:







Atuais *11.4°C* e *76% *de humidade. Vento fraco de ENE


----------



## cookie (6 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Sente-se bem o frio, mesmo dentro de casa (ainda sem o aquecimento ligado)...
 Pelas 22:00 a estação marcava 11 graus...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

mínima de* 7.1 ºc* 

Neste momento 7.3ºc , vento fraco e 93% HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas (7 Nov 2017 às 07:18)

Bom dia,
Por cá 3.4°C.
Vento fraco e céu limpo.
A temperatura esta a baixar. Estão 3.1°C


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2017 às 08:09)

Bom dia.

Estes já são dias frescos, ainda que o sol nos faça companhia diurna.
Menos mal, mais parecido com o outono que eu conheço...

Dados actuais e extremos de ontem e de hoje:


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2017 às 08:31)

De momento 8,5 graus e 64% de HR. 
Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia de céu limpo. Mínima de 3,9°C.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Nov 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia, não chegou aos negativos  mesmo assim mínima de *0.5°C  *se houve geada pelas 9 já não havia, aqui o sol bate forte cedo...


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia.
Por aqui mínima bem menos baixa, com 6.2º
Para já vai subindo lentamente, com 12.9º


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Nov 2017 às 12:24)

Boa tarde, agora sim tirei as dúvidas quanto á formação de gelo pela manhã, em algumas superfícies abrigadas observa-se claramente a marcas de derretimento de cristais de gelo, bem mais definidas e angulosas do que marcas de orvalho. 
Por agora céu nublado por nuvens médias/altas com abertas, *16.6°C*


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2017 às 16:50)

O tempo fechou tendo-se levantado algum vento. De momento 15 graus e 48% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Nov 2017 às 17:12)

Por aqui, o ceu encobriu e ficou mais fresco.
O vento esta fraco a moderado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

De momento
12,9ºC 
77% HR
De tarde levantou vento frio,ainda caíram umas pingas, pensei que podia ser algo relevante e bom para as terras,mas depressa se foi!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Boas,

Aparecimento de alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde, máxima de *16.2ºC*

Vai arrefecendo com *12,2ºC* e vento Norte / NNE  sopra a *18km/h *


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2017 às 19:46)

Boas,

por aqui máxima de *16.6ºc*.

Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 11.8 ºc actuais,vento N 14 km/h e 88% HR.

A nebulosidade que apareceu durante  tarde já se  dissipou, dando lugar a um céu limpo.


----------



## qwerl (7 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de sol, encobrindo durante a tarde, e sempre com o vento moderado presente
A mínima foi de *7,4ºC *na estação de Esmoriz mas o local que falei ontem tinha uma camada de geada ainda maior, até escorregava e sentia-se a aragem gelada ao entrar no setor mais frio lembro que este local se situa a 300m do mar

Neste momento sigo com *13,3ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Mais um dia de sol, encobrindo durante a tarde, e sempre com o vento moderado presente
> A mínima foi de *7,4ºC *na estação de Esmoriz mas o local que falei ontem tinha uma camada de geada ainda maior, até escorregava e sentia-se a aragem gelada ao entrar no setor mais frio lembro que este local se situa a 300m do mar
> ...




Boas, consegues partilhar a localização exacta desse sitio particularmente gelado? Fiquei curioso.


----------



## qwerl (7 Nov 2017 às 21:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, consegues partilhar a localização exacta desse sitio particularmente gelado? Fiquei curioso.



As coordenadas são 40°57'42.4"N 8°38'20.7"W
A área em que observo geada ainda é grande, é uma zona com muita vegetação e charcos

As imagens de satélite estão desatualizadas agora neste local há um passadiço, antes a zona onde relato a inversão era inacessível

O que me impressionou mais foi o facto de num dia onde a estação de Esmoriz tinha registado 9,0ºC de mínima haver geada presente, o que significa que a temperatura ali deve ter descido aos 3 graus ou menos...

O local é este, a parte do passadiço que se vê aqui ontem e hoje de manhã estava coberta de geada


----------



## rokleon (7 Nov 2017 às 21:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Máxima de *17,6ºC*
> 
> ...



Dá para ver nessa imagem o RADAR meteorológico. É uma coluna pequenina no topo de uma montanha na zona da direita. Eu ampliei para verificar. Já lá fui de visita de estudo


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2017 às 22:22)

qwerl disse:


> As coordenadas são 40°57'42.4"N 8°38'20.7"W
> A área em que observo geada ainda é grande, é uma zona com muita vegetação e charcos
> 
> As imagens de satélite estão desatualizadas agora neste local há um passadiço, antes a zona onde relato a inversão era inacessível
> ...




Interessante esse sítio, faz sem dúvida lembrar um pouco a famosa  Dunas de Mira, pois são locais sem practicamente relevo acidentado, mas com rede hidrográfica algo expressiva e vegetação bem densa, o que ajuda a inversão.
Fui espreitar a carta militar, esse local Barrinha de Esmoriz, é alimentada por 5 linhas de água. Aparentemente a  Vala de Maceda e ribeira da Cortegaça(que correm de sul para norte) são as linhas de água que devem gerar mais ar frio que depois descarrega para esse local.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Nov 2017 às 08:13)

Bom dia  Manhã mais "amena" que a passada, mínima deve ter rondado os 3/4 graus pois havia geada fraca e gelo nos carros embora já parcialmente em fusão devido ao rápido aquecimento. Também na rua vi poças e valas com água congelados o que me sugere que a mínima poderá ter sido ainda mais baixa.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2017 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Ontem pela tarde o céu tornou-se muito nublado. Pelas 17h, aos 350 mts de altitude aproximadamente, constatei a queda de orvalho\chuvisco fino aqui na freguesia. Pelas 18h já o céu começava a limpar, tornando-se pouco nublado com o cair da noite.
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNE; a sensação térmica baixou consideravelmente. Devido ao vento hoje seria difícil a formação de geada, ainda que nos vales mais baixos e abrigados possa ter sido possível a mesma.

*Tmín: 5,5ºC (06.59h)

Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 50%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Nov 2017 às 11:34)

Bom Dia.
Mínima mais baixa do outono por aqui, com 4,5º
Por agora vai subindo, sigo com 13,8º
A partir de amanhã e até dia 15\16 as temperaturas tendem a subir um pouco, com as máximas aqui na região a voltarem novamente para perto dos 20º


----------



## jonas (8 Nov 2017 às 14:17)

Boas,
Por ca a minima deve ter rondado os 3 graus.
Não observei geada.
Agora céu pouco nublado e vento a levantar de N/NO.


----------



## qwerl (8 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de *8,8ºC*. Mais uma vez a geada a aparecer no tal local que referi, e já são 3 este mês passo por lá de manhã e é um frio imagino quando vier o frio a sério

De resto foi um dia ventoso com alguma nebulosidade, bem fresco portanto, que saudades que já tinha deste fresco invernal 

Neste momento estão *14,5ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Nov 2017 às 18:50)

Boa noite, temperatura neste momento supostamente deveria estar a descer abruptamente, mas está um vento frio e inútil a destruir a descida ao mesmo tempo que seca tudo... A máxima foi fresca, invernal mesmo, *15.9ºC* fruto do constante vento. Sensação térmica bem baixa mesmo ao sol! 

T.atual: *12.0ºC*

EDIT: Vento a abrandar abruptamente, deve começar uma grande descida agora, que se inicie a inversão


----------



## cookie (8 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa noite, temperatura neste momento supostamente deveria estar a descer abruptamente, mas está um vento frio e inútil a destruir a descida ao mesmo tempo que seca tudo... A máxima foi fresca, invernal mesmo, *15.9ºC* fruto do constante vento. Sensação térmica bem baixa mesmo ao sol!
> 
> T.atual: *12.0ºC*
> 
> EDIT: Vento a abrandar abruptamente, deve começar uma grande descida agora, que se inicie a inversão


Relato semelhante por estes lados.
A máxima foi de 15 mas nem ao sol se aquecia...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2017 às 23:51)

Boa noite
Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas
Dia ventoso
A máxima não chegou aos 20ºC
De momento 9.8ºC e 78% HR


----------



## jonas (9 Nov 2017 às 07:24)

Boas,
Por aqui estao 2.5°C e geada fraca.


----------



## cookie (9 Nov 2017 às 07:29)

Por aqui céu maioritariamente limpo. Estão 8 graus, apenas 38% HR e algum vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia,

Mínima foi *6,7ºC* 

Céu limpo sigo com *7,4ºC* e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia! Foto tirada agora mesmo a partir do meu CB
Às 07:45 a temperatura é de 7.7ºC e a HRELATIVA DE 77%


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2017 às 08:51)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *7.4 ºc *.

Neste momento 8.5ºc e um vento frio de Norte


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Nov 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia

A mínima foi de 3,7º, nova mínima mais baixa do outono, mínimas já invernais...

Para já vai subindo com 8.6º e vento fraco, variável.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Nov 2017 às 10:08)

Bom dia, infelizmente não tenho dados da mínima hoje  mas que a senti, senti. Havia geada hoje pela manhã, seguem-se umas fotos no "congelador" que são os campos cá perto:


No local desta foto há uma descida á direita que vai levar á ribeira, isto é verídico, sinto que a temperatura deve descer 1 grau só pelo facto de descer essa rampa 



Vale em questão (Ribeira passa no fundo):


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2017 às 07:48)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bom dia, infelizmente não tenho dados da mínima hoje  mas que a senti, senti. Havia geada hoje pela manhã, seguem-se umas fotos no "congelador" que são os campos cá perto:
> 
> 
> No local desta foto há uma descida á direita que vai levar á ribeira, isto é verídico, sinto que a temperatura deve descer 1 grau só pelo facto de descer essa rampa
> ...


Acredito perfeitamente. No local onde moro, por vezes existe uma diferença de temperatura, entre o lado sul e o lado norte, de 3 graus... Do lado norte tenho um Ribeiro e uma lagoa próxima da foz do rio... Já cheguei a registar num lado 27 graus e no outro 24.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

Mínima mais alta hoje, com 6,6º

Por agora também temperatura agradável, sigo com 16,1º

Mais 10 dias de sol e temperaturas agradáveis (tirando as noites frescas) nos esperam.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

Boa noite.



c0ldPT disse:


> Vale em questão (Ribeira passa no fundo):


Esse vale, e respectiva ribeira, vão-se encontrar com o rio Ferreira logo ao fundo, um pouco a NO. E essa zona parece-me ainda mais fria, excelente para inversões.
Nessa zona, a poucos kms, na vila de Sobrado, tem um vale no rio Ferreira que terá as melhores condições de inversão; tem montes de um lado e de outro e um vale largo - leito de cheia - capaz de receber boas camadas de geada. Apostaria aí nas mínimas da zona...
.....

Por cá, seco...Bom para secar a castanha guardada; quando a vamos comer já perdeu boa parte da humidade. Nem com boa pinga ela melhora...
Hoje o dia foi agradável, depois de uma noite fria.
De dia o vento ainda soprou entre o fraco a moderado mas de madrugada e agora pela noite esteve\está calmo.

*Tmín: 3,4ºC
Tmáx: 18,6ºC

Tactual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## jonas (11 Nov 2017 às 06:36)

Bom dia,
Hoje não esta tanto frio como ontem.
Sigo com 4.0°C, que devera ser a mínima do dia.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia.

Mínima relativamente elevada comparativamente com dias anteriores, com 8.2º
Por agora vai subindo sigo com 11.1º


----------



## cookie (11 Nov 2017 às 10:05)

Ontem o dia não foi tão frio. Hoje às 8:00 a estação marcava 8 graus. De momento céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Nov 2017 às 11:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> Esse vale, e respectiva ribeira, vão-se encontrar com o rio Ferreira logo ao fundo, um pouco a NO. E essa zona parece-me ainda mais fria, excelente para inversões.
> Nessa zona, a poucos kms, na vila de Sobrado, tem um vale no rio Ferreira que terá as melhores condições de inversão; tem montes de um lado e de outro e um vale largo - leito de cheia - capaz de receber boas camadas de geada. Apostaria aí nas mínimas da zona...



Bom dia, sim de facto os referidos cursos de água encontram-se naquela zona mais a escuro (mais baixa) a uns 100m de altitude, logo antes da ponte de Ferreira.  Nunca tive registos muito concretos desse local mas no inverno passei por lá várias vezes com o carro a marcar uns 2ºC pelas 21h, e nem foi em nenhum episódio de frio, eram apenas dias "normais"... Se tivesse uns quantos auriol dava para fazer umas experiências, ah era era  Nem sei quando estarão de novo á venda 

_______________________

Por agora 17 graus e sol! Como sempre...


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2017 às 12:52)

Início de tarde ameno, com 18,5º
Está bem bom...


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

Boa noite, arrefecendo com *6.5ºC* atuais  Dia foi de sol e céu limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Nov 2017 às 00:18)

Brisa a estragar a inversão, despeço-me com *4.8ºC*...


----------



## VRStation (12 Nov 2017 às 07:22)

TEMPERATURA 
 (Rio Tinto) 
 Semana 45/2017


----------



## qwerl (12 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Boas

Noites frescas e dias agradáveis com algum vento e  céu limpo é o resumo dos últimos dias. Ontem esteve um pouco mais quente.
Esmoriz teve uma mínima de *6,7ºC*, o local de inversão que tenho falado deve ter tido uma boa camada de geada Apesar disso as noites estão perfeitamente suportáveis.

Neste momento muito sol e *12,9ºC*. Vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2017 às 07:04)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro fechado vindo de Leste, mínima de *7.3 ºc* .

Neste momento 7.5 ºc , vento fraco e 98% HR.


----------



## jonas (13 Nov 2017 às 07:12)

Boas,
Estou no Porto.
Esta algum frio e nevoeiro.
Vento fraco


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2017 às 07:22)

Nova mínima com *6.9 ºc* actuais, nevoeiro fechado.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2017 às 10:36)

wukongmonkey disse:


> boa noite! รับแทงบอล
> 9ºc ceu limpo!


Isso é spam?! 

.................

Bom dia.

Por cá o fim da madrugada e início de dia foi marcado pelo nevoeiro que rapidamente dissipou.
O céu está agora limpo e o vento sopra fraco de ENE.
A noite foi fresca mas menos do que a anterior  que teve mínima de *1,9ºC*.
Os dias vão agora arrefecer um pouco, e daqui a uma semana estaremos na eminência do regresso da chuva, a tão ansiada chuva. *Ai!*  

*Tmín: 3,1ºC

Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

Boas,

Amanhecer com nevoeiro cerrado, mínima de *7,4ºC*

Máxima foi aos *17,3ºC*

Neste momento vento a aumentar de Nordeste, sigo com *14,3ºC *e vento NE a *24km/h *


----------



## qwerl (13 Nov 2017 às 21:34)

Boas

Dia agradável de céu limpo, mínima de *8,9ºC *e máxima *16,6ºC*,no entanto na altura mais quente do dia dava para andar de t-shirt sem ter frio
A noite foi bastante húmida, o orvalho acumulou 0,3mm... O mês segue com 19,6mm por aqui

Faz hoje 3 anos que tive uma cheia valente na minha zona, e vivíamos um novembro tempestuoso por todo o país... Outros tempos


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

O orvalho acumulou 0,25mm aqui tambem....

Agora vento e portanto a temperatura nao desce.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2017 às 02:36)

Levantou-se uma bela lestada por aqui há duas horas e ainda dura, por vezes com boas rajadas que até "assobiam". Não estava à espera. 

A temperatura foi dos 5,7ºC aos 12ºC em duas horas, impressionante.

Anemómetro da EMA Merelim claramente com problemas, valores completamente irreais para o vento que tem estado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2017 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Apesar do vento constante toda a noite a temperatura lá desceu até aos 6,6º, depois de às 21h ainda andar nos 13º

Por agora vai subindo, neste momento com 11.2º


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2017 às 19:36)

Boa noite, mínima de *1.1ºC*, máxima de *16.5ºC* e por agora *8.8ºC* (a descer menos do que pensava). Céu limpo todo o dia com algum vento fresco.  
E é isto, não dá para grandes relatos


----------



## qwerl (14 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

Boa noite,

Dia de sol e algum vento, nada mais a relatar, apenas geada muito fraca nos troços mais frios do local de inversão que tenho falado, o vento não deixou mais...
Tmáx: *18,5ºC*
Tmín:*8,6ºC
*
Neste momento *11,6ºC* e vento quase nulo


----------



## cookie (14 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

Hoje o dia foi de sol mas o vento que se fazia sentir pelas 17:00 era gélido!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (14 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

cookie disse:


> Hoje o dia foi de sol mas o vento que se fazia sentir pelas 17:00 era gélido!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



E por Aveiro de manhã nem se fala!


----------



## jonas (15 Nov 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia,
Por ca geou junto ao ribeiro.
De momento estao 3.1°C, vento fraco e ceu limpo


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2017 às 10:08)

Bom dia, mínima deve ter sido bem fria mas não tenho dados  Apenas dados in loco, pelas 8h senti muito frio por cá mas em Valongo já parecia tórrido com uns 11 graus  Estranhamente nada de geada, nem sequer orvalho, tudo sequinho 
Por agora sol e 13 graus...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2017 às 11:41)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estranhamente nada de geada, nem sequer orvalho, tudo sequinho


É preciso haver humidade suficiente para que a geada/orvalho apareça. Pelas estações aí à volta, poucas ultrapassaram os 50% de HR.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2017 às 12:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> É preciso haver humidade suficiente para que a geada/orvalho apareça. Pelas estações aí à volta, poucas ultrapassaram os 50% de HR.


Sim eu sei, mas apanhou-me de surpresa  Então por isso é que ontem á noite nem sentia assim muito frio...


----------



## cookie (15 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

hoje pelas 7:30 a estação marcava 7 graus. às 9:30 o carro marcava 11graus, mais frio do que nos dias anteriores, embora o vento seja inexistente.

sei que na zona de Mirandela às 6:30 a estação dos meus pais marcava -1,5 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 14:59)

Boa tarde.

Tarde amena esta, sigo com 18.1º, depois de uma máxima de 18,9º

As mínimas por aqui tb nao tem sido muito baixas sempre a rondar os 6\7º, resumindo ainda estamos numa fase com temperaturas não muito baixas, mas normais para a epoca, o que não é normal é que já nao chova ha meses.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

Meteofan disse:


> o que não é normal é que já nao chova ha meses.


Meses?


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

Boa noite, brisa fria e fraca, céu limpo com *4.5ºC *


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2017 às 06:57)

Bom dia,
manhã fria, mínima de *5.5 ºc* 

Neste momento 5.7 ºc , vento fraco e 88% HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2017 às 07:22)

Bom dia,

Bem frio neste momento com 2,8°C.


----------



## jonas (16 Nov 2017 às 07:29)

Bom dia,
Noite bem fresquinha.
Geada e 1.7°C.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2017 às 09:25)

Aqui na minha zona ficou pelos 2,8ºC que coloquei em cima.
Fui a um local aqui perto fazer umas medições e registei -0,2ºC perto das 8h. Passei também perto de um conjunto de carvalhos com umas belas cores de outono.

Fotos:




Frosty morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frosty morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Oaks at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunrise with frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Intruso (16 Nov 2017 às 10:01)

Tempo seco aqui pela Maia. Nem o vento se sente. Tenho já 16.° marcados no carro.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Bom dia, mínima de *-1ºC  *Ainda neste momento, recipientes com uma fina camada de gelo que deverá derreter nos próximos minutos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Nov 2017 às 13:39)

Boas, mínimas sempre quase iguais por aqui a rondar os 6º
Agora sigo com 18,7º, mas já foi aos 19,3º
Amanhã já passa os 20º outra vez....


----------



## cookie (16 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

Dia de céu limpo com 7 graus pelas 7:30 e uns 36% de HR.

De momento 11 graus com 43%HR e PA de 1026.

Um off-topic, na zona de Mirandela pelas 6:00 estavam -2,5 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Boa noite, *4.9°C* atuais...


----------



## qwerl (16 Nov 2017 às 21:40)

Boa noite

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, de registar a valente camada de geada na Barrinha, a maior até agora, mesmo à inverno, e só não foi maior porque faltou mais humidade. Passei por lá e nem as mãos sentia, inversão agressiva esta acredito que a temperatura tenha descido aos 0º em alguns sítios
Na estação de Esmoriz, num local muito menos favorável a mínima foi de* 6,1ºC *e  a máxima *17,6ºC*

Neste momento estão *9,8ºC* e imagino que já esteja a preparar a camada de geada para amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2017 às 22:19)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, de registar a valente camada de geada na Barrinha, a maior até agora, mesmo à inverno, e só não foi maior porque faltou mais humidade. Passei por lá e nem as mãos sentia, inversão agressiva esta acredito que a temperatura tenha descido aos 0º em alguns sítios
> Na estação de Esmoriz, num local muito menos favorável a mínima foi de* 6,1ºC *e  a máxima *17,6ºC*
> ...


Caso tenhas oportunidade, posta umas fotos da geada nesse local.


----------



## jonas (17 Nov 2017 às 07:26)

Bom dia,
Por cá estão 1.8°C e geada.
Céu limpo .


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Nov 2017 às 07:55)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *7.2ºC* 

Neste momento céu limpo, sigo com *7.3ºC *e vento Leste a *22km/h*
Windchill *3.9ºC*


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2017 às 08:08)

Bom dia! Por aqui 7,5 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 12:00)

Boas, pelas 9:30h estavam 10 graus com alguma neblina e fumo de queimadas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Nov 2017 às 12:22)

Bom dia.

Sigo com 21,3°, bem quentinho...


----------



## jonas (17 Nov 2017 às 18:18)

Boas,
Por aqui ar cheio de fumo das queimadas.
Que tristes sao os que mesmo com tragedias, nao cumprem as leis.
De resto, ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2017 às 18:29)

Boa noite,

por aqui mínima de *6.8 ºc *e máxima de *18.8ºc*.

Neste momento 12.8ºc , vento fraco e 75% HR.

Muita bruma de fumo, com um cheiro bastante intenso..


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

Por aqui de manhã havia ao longe um nevoeiro castanho... Só agora caí em mim que provavelmente era fumo das queimadas... Pelo que li online há muita gente a fazer queimadas, tanto que estão a empestar de fumo as zonas onde são feitas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Boa noite.

Ai este sol diurno. Que contraste com a noite que já pede aquecimento...Mas de qualquer modo é excelente para o passeio. 
Tirando o facto de precisarmos de chuva URGENTEMENTE, até que não está nada mau.
Mesmo as noites são suaves, frutos da quase ausência de vento, ainda que leves geadas vão aparecendo. Mas muito muito menores que o tipíco da época.
Parece que lá para meio da semana isto vai animar. Até lá aproveitem este calorzinho de outono.






Excelente fim de semana!


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Ai este sol diurno. Que contraste com a noite que já pede aquecimento...Mas de qualquer modo é excelente para o passeio.
> Tirando o facto de precisarmos de chuva URGENTEMENTE, até que não está nada mau.
> ...


Aqui tive mínima de 10º e máxima de 21º


----------



## jonas (18 Nov 2017 às 22:35)

Boa noite,
Estou no Porto.
Foi mais um dia de sol, vento em geral fraco e temperatura a amenas.
Espero que quarta-feira finalmente venha a tão desejada chuva.


----------



## cookie (19 Nov 2017 às 00:18)

E hoje o carro chegou a marcar 27 graus... Eu cheguei a sentir calor entre as 11:30 e as 16:00...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (19 Nov 2017 às 08:19)

TEMPERATURA 
(Rio Tinto) 
Semana 46/2017


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Nov 2017 às 09:38)

Bom dia ,

Mínima de *10.2ºC*

Céu limpo sigo com *11.9ºC* e vento de ENE a *26km/h *


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

Bom dia.

Hoje sem sol e sol e frio e calor.
A noite foi fria mas o dia está agradavelmente quente. E o céu limpíssimo...
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmín: 1,5ºC

Tactual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 44%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Nov 2017 às 12:31)

Bom dia, mínima de 0.7°C! Agora Sol...


----------



## qwerl (19 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

Boa noite

Hoje mais sol e vento fraco, frio só de manhã cedo porque de tarde está muito agradável
Tmax: *18,8ºC*
Tmín: *8,4ºC
*


jonas_87 disse:


> Caso tenhas oportunidade, posta umas fotos da geada nesse local.



Geada é mais no passadiço porque na vegetação não se vê muita, as noites têm estado pouco húmidas. Quinta foi mesmo o melhor dia com uma bela camada de geada. Mas se tiver a oportunidade de apanhar uma geada mais vigorosa hei de tirar umas fotos


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

O dia manteve-se limpo e quente.
A noite segue já fria, certamente com geada nas horas que se seguem.
O vento sopra fraco.


*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,1ºC

Tactual: 3,7ºC
Hr: 65%
*​*Tenham um excelente semana. E que seja "regada"...*


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia ,

Mínima de* 7,6ºC*

Céu limpo, sigo com *8,7ºC* e vento de ENE *24km/h *

Windchil *5,4ºC*


----------



## cookie (20 Nov 2017 às 11:48)

Depois de um fim de semana quente (durante o dia), hoje pelas 9:30 o carro marcava 11 graus. estava céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

Bom dia, pouco antes das 8:00 estava um grau negativo (*-1ºC*), provavelmente foi a mínima... Agora sol e até, CALOR... 21 graus


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Boa noite, 

por aqui mínima de *7.8 ºc* e máxima de *20.9ºc*.

Neste momento 13.0ºc , vento fraco e 62% HR.

Poente de hoje bastante colorido, com nebulosidade alta:


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2017 às 21:56)

Boa noite,

Mínima foi *20,2ºC*

Por agora sigo com *13,3ºC* com vento a sopra de Leste /ENE a *18km/h *


----------



## qwerl (20 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

Boa noite

DIa de sol com algumas nuvens altas e algum calor... De tarde andava-se perfeitamente de t-shirt
Tmáx: *21,4ºC*
Tmín:* 6,9ºC
*
Amplitude térmica interessante, de manha deve se ter formado uma boa camada de geada, mas hoje não tive oportunidade de ver.
Por agora está uma noite fresca com *11,5ºC *e vento fraco. A aguardar o regresso da chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2017 às 23:12)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos então alguma nebulosidade alta. Ainda pensei que não aquecesse mas ao início da tarde estava quentinho qb.
O vento soprou fraco.
A noite está fria, mais uma que deverá apresentar geada.

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,2ºC

Tactual: 3,8ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## jonas (21 Nov 2017 às 07:26)

Bom dia,
Espera-nos mais um dia ameno.
Agora está 1°C e geada moderada.
Finalmente volta a chuva, nos próximos dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu quase limpo - há discreta nebulosidade alta.
Estamos agora com geada fraca e com vento fraco.

*Tmín: 1,4ºC

Tactual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 78%
*​IPMA: é uma VERGONHA a apresentação dos modelos do IPMA no seu sítio!
O ECMWF tem apenas 2 cartas para o futuro de curto prazo (apenas tem para hoje, amanhã e 5ª feira, sempre às 12h), e o AROME e o ALADIN apresentam apenas até amanhã de manhã....24h de cartas meteorológicas?!
Um serviço dito público que mais não tem do que o básico...que assim não serve a ninguém! Ter isto é a mesma coisa que não ter rigorosamente nada...Às 07.30h apenas é isto que têm disponível.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2017 às 11:30)

Boas pessoal! 

À parte as queixinhas...O céu mantêm-se quase limpo, tirando a parte da nebulosidade alta dispersa.
O vento ainda não rodou, soprando de NNE a NNO, fraco.

A saída das 6h do GFS é esmagadora! Brutal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*33,5 mm* de precipitação acumulada até domingo. Até as rãs vão-se queixar da pouca água...

*Tactual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Nov 2017 às 14:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O dia começa com céu quase limpo - há discreta nebulosidade alta.
> Estamos agora com geada fraca e com vento fraco.
> ...



Caro @Aristocrata desculpa corrigir os teus próprios dados mas a tua estação tem mínima de 1.2ºC ás 6:34  Sei porque sigo a estação como referência á muito tempo e vi, apesar de agora ter dados próprios. 

A manhã foi mais uma vez fria, mínima de *-0.4ºC**. *Por agora sol e *20.5ºC.* Amanhã vem ela


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Nov 2017 às 14:54)

Mínimas muito fraquinhas por aí...
As minhas mínimas andam sempre nos 8\10º 

Hoje tive mínima de 8,6º e máxima de 21,6º

Amanhã vai chover, pouco...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

Boa tarde!
De manha por volta das 07:50 tinha uma temperatura de 15ºC e a humidade relativa estava nos 45%, sendo o vento de sudeste.


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 15:14)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> De manha por volta das 07:50 tinha uma temperatura de 15% e a humidade relativa estava nos 45%, sendo o vento de sudeste.


Olá João, vais ter ainda boa chuva ai pelo Minho ( noroeste peninsular)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2017 às 16:05)

joselamego disse:


> Olá João, vais ter ainda boa chuva ai pelo Minho ( noroeste peninsular)
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Boa tarde Lamego, espero que venha, mas que não fosse apenas para aqui,mas sim para todo o país,pois está a ficar preocupante.


----------



## qwerl (21 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

Boa noite

Dia igual a ontem, com sol e pouca nebulosidade alta.
A manhã ainda trouxe alguma geada fraca.
Tmáx:*18,9ºC*
Tmín:*7,9ºC*

Neste momento não está frio, o vento já vai soprando, ainda fraco, de Sul e estão *14,2ºC*. A entrada de ar tropical húmido faz-se já notar, com 86% de HR


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2017 às 01:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Caro @Aristocrata desculpa corrigir os teus próprios dados mas a tua estação tem mínima de 1.2ºC ás 6:34h


Boa noite a todos.

Pois é, foi efectivamente erro meu...Ops! 

Depois de mais um dia agradável, seguimos agora com céu limpo e vento calmo\fraco.
E fresco...

O *GFS* anda às aranhas e as saídas das 6 e das 18h idem idem, aspas aspas...
A das 6h dava 33 mm para aqui nos próximos 10 dias, as das 18h passa para 74 mm. Grande diferença e que só nos traz confusão. Vou esperar pelo "*now casting*". Esse é *mais fiável*! 

*Tactual: 3,5ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## jonas (22 Nov 2017 às 07:29)

Bom dia,
Finalmente vem chuva, que tanto precisamos!
Por agora 3.4°C e ceu nublado.


----------



## Intruso (22 Nov 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia.
12.° na Maia e pingas bem grossas a cair do céu!
Que fique por muitos e bons dias!


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 07:49)

Bom dia. 
Céu nublado, 14º.
Os modelos tanto cortaram que neste momento já só prevêem menos de 20mm para aqui.

Previa-se que chovesse 5 dias +\-, agora vai chover só amanhã e sexta (talvez algo hoje ao final do dia).
Enfim.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 08:06)

Intruso disse:


> Bom dia.
> 12.° na Maia e pingas bem grossas a cair do céu!
> Que fique por muitos e bons dias!



Interessante, 4 graus por aqui, e céu nublado. A fazer lembrar a neve, ai que saudades  Que venha mas é alguma chuvinha já hoje


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia, 

por aqui céu encoberto, 14.0ºc actuais, vento moderado de SSE.

Há pouco caíram umas pingas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2017 às 08:35)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado. O vento já se vai fazendo ouvir , sigo com *17,7ºC* e *46%* de humidade.

Vento morno de Sul a *26km/h. *Rajada máxima *53km/h *


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2017 às 09:07)

Por aqui já chove, puxada a vento.

Rajada máxima subiu para os* 59km/h*


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2017 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

Já pingou por aqui. Agora está uma ventania! Folhas por todos os lados. Começou à pouco pois não havia vento nenhum.


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 09:24)

Muito bom! Já tinha saudades do vento a levar as folhas e pingos de chuva na janela.


----------



## Norteatlântico (22 Nov 2017 às 09:51)

Bom dia .

Sou novo no fórum e sou desde sempre um apaixonado pela meteorologia .

Hoje está um dia com céu encoberto , a ameaçar chuva .

Muito vento com rajadas de respeito .

Temp :  16 º


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2017 às 09:54)

Rajada de *66km/h *agora mesmo.

Gaivotas aqui por cima..


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 10:00)

Norteatlântico disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Sou novo no fórum e sou desde sempre um apaixonado pela meteorologia .
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo!!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada de *66km/h *agora mesmo.
> 
> Gaivotas aqui por cima..



O vento vai ainda demorar a entrar no interior, por Valongo apenas uma brisa fria...13 graus

Edit: ventania repentina, muita folha arrancada das árvores  rajadas 25/30 km/h no entanto, ainda aumentará muito


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Norteatlântico disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Sou novo no fórum e sou desde sempre um apaixonado pela meteorologia .
> 
> ...


Bom dia 
Tens estação ?
Bem vindo ao nosso cantinho metereológico 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Bem vindo Norte Atlantico!

Por aqui 14,9º e ainda sem chuva, com vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Norteatlântico (22 Nov 2017 às 10:06)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Tens estação ?
> Bem vindo ao nosso cantinho metereológico
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Bom dia .

Ainda não , mas estou a pensar adquirir uma .


----------



## Norteatlântico (22 Nov 2017 às 10:07)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem vindo Norte Atlantico!
> 
> Por aqui 14,9º e ainda sem chuva, com vento fraco de Sul.




Obrigado .


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 10:07)

Norteatlântico disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Ainda não , mas estou a pensar adquirir uma .


Viana castelo não tem estação amadora , nem Netatmo ou de outra marca...pensa nisso 
Faz falta aí 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 10:26)

Já em Gandra, 15 graus e períodos de chuv...não! De vento! "Períodos de vento". 

Ps: disseram que já pingou!


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

16º e vento moderado com rajadas (até agora máximo de 33km\h) e apenas 44% de humidade.
Sem chuva.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 10:47)

Há pouco:

Trânsito condicionado na A1 devido a incêndio junto à autoestrada em Gaia:






https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...ndio-junto-a-autoestrada-em-gaia-8934903.html

A fumarada invadiu o Porto com intenso cheiro a queimado, trazido pelo vento forte, felizmente que o dominaram rápido, pois com esta ventania podia tomar outras proporções ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2017 às 11:42)

Rajada de *74km/h* , os eucaliptos abanam e de que maneira.. 


Temperatura estagnada em torno dos *18ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

Boa tarde.

Hoje temos o céu encoberto e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.
EU ainda NÃO vi pinga! Tirando a do almoço...
Temperatura agradável de momento.

Tactual: 18,2°C

O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

Boa tarde, 18.8°C atuais e vento forte e quente de Sul!


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 13:53)

Por aqui 16,5º e ainda não caiu uma gota sequer! 
Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 14:01)

Algum vento, céu encoberto. Caíram algumas pingas dispersas. Funcionários da câmara municipal andaram por aqui a fazer montinhos de folhas de 10 em 10 metros. Estou ansiosamente à espera das próximas rajadas


----------



## jonas (22 Nov 2017 às 14:05)

Boas,
Vento, céu nublado e 15 graus.
Pelas 8h da manha cairam umas pingas.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

Boas , 

por aqui também já caíram umas pingas, mas não foi preciso abrir o guarda-chuva, consegui passar entre elas.. 

Sigo com 19.8ºc , vento moderado a forte de S/SSE e 48% HR.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 14:28)

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto

Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2017-11-22 20:59:59* e *2017-11-23 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 14:33)

Snifa disse:


> Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto
> 
> Amarelo
> 
> ...




Quando a falta de chuva é tanta que até com menos de 10mm's metem um aviso amarelo


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 14:34)

Meteofan disse:


> Quando a falta de chuva é tanto que até com menos de 10mm's metem um aviso amarelo



Depende, se caírem 10 mm em 5 minutos é bastante significativo..


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

Snifa disse:


> Depende, se caírem 10 mm em 5 minutos é bastante significativo..



Ainda acreditas no pai Natal? xD

Se chover 10mm's toda a noite é bom...


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 14:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Ainda acreditas no pai Natal? xD
> 
> Se chover 10mm's toda a noite é bom...



Sim, é preferível 10 mm ao longo de horas do que minutos, as terras absorvem muito  melhor a água..


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2017 às 14:47)

Rachas de viento bastante destacadas esta mañana y ahora mismo en Galicia:





Fuente: MeteoGalicia

En Finisterre (Fisterra), 130 km/h en la estación de AEMET


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 14:48)

Snifa disse:


> Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto
> 
> Amarelo
> 
> ...



Pode ser se faz favor!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

Boas,

por aqui dia de céu encoberto, ameno/quente e com vento moderado, por vezes algumas rajadas mais engraçadas.

A aguardar então pela chuva, que sinceramente mais parece que vai ser uma lotaria.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2017 às 15:37)

Vento intensificou nos últimos minutos. O bafo quente é impressionante. 

Isto parece que vem a maior tempestade de sempre! 

(Pelo menos a NO aquilo está a bombar!)


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vento intensificou nos últimos minutos. O bafo quente é impressionante.
> 
> Isto parece que vem a maior tempestade de sempre!
> 
> (Pelo menos a NO aquilo está a bombar!)



Verdade! Bafo quente daqueles que prenuncia tempestade, só falta a tempestade Muita folha no ar e céu nublado, *19.5ºC* atuais. Se hoje tiver mais de 5mm é uma festa


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

Neste momento em Barcelos, com o céu coberto de pequenas undulatus e bastante vento.


----------



## jonas (22 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Por aqui o vento está forte!Forte e quente. Quanto ao aviso do ipma, promete!
...............................
Por cá andam muitas gaivotas em bandos enormes, em direção N/S, não me lembro de ver isto, sou só eu que observo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2017 às 17:06)

Por cá temperatra mantém-se amena , atuais *18ºC*

Vento moderado de Sul com rajadas fortes. Máxima de *77km/h *


----------



## Cinza (22 Nov 2017 às 17:27)

O sol a dizer até amanhã há uns 10 minutos (não consegui apanha-lo com a cabeça ainda de fora).





Resumo do dia até agora, de manhã entre as 08h00 e 08h30 uma morrinha e rajadas de vento de meter respeito, durante a tarde bem abafado mesmo (nem acredito que andei de manga curta e senti calor) algumas rajadas de vento, mas mais leves que as de manhã, neste momento já baixou a temperatura (mas nada de especial) e as rajadas voltaram com força (dá cada uma). Espero uma noite com chuva para regar as coisas que andei a plantar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2017 às 17:55)

O vento está bastante agressivo já desde o meio da tarde. Rajadas impressionantes e o céu sempre com um aspecto ameaçador.

A chuva ainda deve levar umas horas até cair.


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

Actualizo las rachas de viento en Galicia en estaciones de MeteoGalicia a baja altitud:


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 18:20)

Boa noite, *17.2ºC *atuais, vento forte alternado com vento quase nulo. Veremos quanta chuva cairá esta noite 

Fotos pelas 17h30:











Edit: células extremamente potentes na Galiza com atividade elétrica:


----------



## cookie (22 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

Dia bastante ventoso por aqui. Alguns contentores do lixo à hora de almoço já estavam tombados. Apesar disso a temperatura é amena chegando a registar 21 graus ao início da tarde. Céu quase sempre encoberto. Ainda sem chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rogeriosantos (22 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

Boa noite!

Vento moderado sw - costuma trazer chuva
Sem precipitação

Estavam vermelhidão ao mar

Costuma bater certo: Vermelho ao mar põe os teus paninhos a enxugar

Vamos lá ver se vêm alguma chuva


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

Boa noite.
Céu nublado, mas nem uma pinga hoje.
15,5º e 55% HR. 
Vamos ver quanto rende a chuva de amanha e sexta, será certamente pouca...


----------



## ruka (22 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

choveu um pouco pelo Porto à instantes... pingas grossas e um intenso cheiro a terra quente molhada , pelo radar a noite promete para o noroeste do território


----------



## jonas (22 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Boa noite,
Despeço-me ainda sem chuva.
Estão 14°C e vento moderado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 21:58)

Umas pingas...
15,6º e 56% HR.
Vento fraco agora.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

E começa a bombar no litoral norte, descarga perto de Vila praia de âncora agora mesmo! Alguém confirma?






Linhas de instabilidade em formação:


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2017 às 22:38)

Boas pessoal
Hoje pela manhã vi uma espécie duma funnel cloud na A1 perto da ponte da Arrábida em VNGaia. Meti a foto a preto e branco para ser mais perceptível. 
Via—se perfeitamente a olho nu esta funnel cloud às 8:30h de hoje. 

P.s. o radar está a ficar awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2017 às 22:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> Hoje pela manhã vi uma espécie duma funnel cloud na A1 perto da ponte da Arrábida em VNGaia. Meti a foto a preto e branco para ser mais perceptível.
> Via—se perfeitamente a olho nu esta funnel cloud às 8:30h de hoje.
> 
> ...



Não seria o princípio de uma virga? Pela manhã não sei se houve estruturas capazes de tal...


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 22:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> E começa a bombar no litoral norte, descarga perto de Vila praia de âncora agora mesmo! Alguém confirma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo, chove bem em Vila praia âncora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (22 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

Começou a chover na cidade do Porto.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:12)

O que está para vir. Entrou em Leiria com uma força, agora é Espinho.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2017 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

De facto ameaça chover. Mas...mas a coisa será de pouca monta, excepto nas zonas mais litorais e quanto mais a norte maior a probabilidade.
Pelas cartas a frente que está agora a entrar irá dissipando-se lentamente ao aproximar-se do Douro Litoral, ficando o Minho com o quinhão da chuva.
Para as zonas mais a sul do nosso litoral norte a chuva deverá ser mais abundante na 6ª feira, ainda que amanhã de tarde\noite já chova alguma coisa.
As carta de frentes da AEMET é interessante, mas é isso mesmo. Falta a chuva, aquela chuva que num outro inverno, com aquelas frentes todas, seria mesmo abundante.





Sigo com vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas moderadas a fortes (no limiar) e vai chuviscando de forma intermitente. O céu encontra-se muito nublado.

*Tactual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 54%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

chuva finalmente


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

Chove com muita intensidade

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 23:36)

Chuva torrencial , 3 mm em pouco tempo 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2017 às 23:36)

Como é?
Já há acumulados ou chove forte a vontade? 
Por cá só vento...
Estou em modo "espera".


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 23:43)

Grande chuvada 7.6 mm e a subir, até faz fumo 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2017 às 23:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como é?
> Já há acumulados ou chove forte a vontade?
> Por cá só vento...
> Estou em modo "espera".



Acho que não vais ter que esperar muito! 

Não é o evento que todos esperaríamos, mas nesta altura de crise qualquer chuvinha é bem-vinda!


----------



## qwerl (22 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

Boa noite
Céu encoberto, vento forte e morno e tempo ameno é o resumo do dia de hoje

E eis que finalmente a chuva regressa, aguaceiro forte agora mesmo, que saudades isto tá tao mau que uma pessoa até faz festa quando chove Que continue a cair
 1,5mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 23:48)

E agora parou  tão repentinamente como começou,  8.6 mm acumulados em minutos 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2017 às 23:58)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que não vais ter que esperar muito!


É, já chove. 
Parece muita mas é puxada a vento. Chuva fraca...intercalada com moderada.



MSantos disse:


> Não é o evento que todos esperaríamos, mas nesta altura de crise qualquer chuvinha é bem-vinda!


Isso é verdade.
Parece que andamos de esmolas...Qualquer coisa é muito bem-vinda!

Não que esta zona esteja particularmente seca, os rios\ribeiros ainda levam uma águazinha, mas é nesta altura que os aquíferos tem de ser renovados\enchidos, pelo que aguardamos pela chuva naturalmente.

Ahhhhh: já acumulou! Antes das 00h...1,2 mm! Barbaridade!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2017 às 00:05)

Bom dia!

O acumulado de hoje é de 4,0 mm. Deve estar a ser recorde! 5 minutos, 4 litros de chuva. 

Os patos já devem ter ido a correr para apanhar a corrente no rio aqui perto. Já deve transbordar. Mortinho por ver a corrente pela manhã...

Já acalmou. 5,3 mm nos 1ºs 7 minutos deste novo dia. Total de  6,6 mm desde o início da chuva.
É melhor que nada!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 01:03)

*14,3 mm* acumulados entre as 22h e as 23h, na estação de Vila Nova de Cerveira (IPMA).


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2017 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Por aqui houve uma boa chuvada de noite.
Agora não chove.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2017 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

Tudo calmo de momento, com céu muito nublado e vento calmo.
O acumulado de hoje subiu mais 1 mm para um total de *6,3 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,7ºC (mínima)
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 08:01)

Bom dia.
Bem, tal como esperava uma miséria.... 4,5mm 
E olhando ao gráfico da estação foi só um aguaceiro...

Agora céu limpo quase e 13°


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Pouca precipitação durante a noite, apenas suficiente para refrescar as couves na horta. Agora temos sol a afastar as nuvens com um sorriso desdenhoso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 09:26)

Sol por aqui...

A Norte:






A Sudeste:


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2017 às 11:23)

Bom dia, 

chove bem pelo Porto


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

Chuva fraca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

Boas,

Aguaceiro mais forte por aqui, sigo com *2.0mm* acumulados

Intensidade máxima de *37,6mm/hr*


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 13:56)

Por aqui choveu entre as 12 e as 13:30, sigo com 8,6mm.
15º


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui está sol agora, não me parece que chova mais de tarde, olhando ao radar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Nov 2017 às 17:04)

Boa tarde!
O acumulado entre ontem e hoje está nos 14 mm
De momento vento moderado, céu nublado, sigo com uma temperatura de 18.1ºC e 77% humidade relativa


----------



## jpmartins (23 Nov 2017 às 17:09)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com  11.6mm, céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

Boas,
Por cá não chove e estão 14.9ºC.
Olhando ao radar, penso que as próximas horas prometem.


----------



## lm1960 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

Boas

Estive em Stº.Tirso e Famalição das 10:00/11:00 e estava espectacular, nada vento e bastante sol.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

Boas,
por aqui chove  com bastante intensidade neste momento


----------



## cookie (23 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

Chuva moderada agora mesmo e 2 roncos que não aparecem no lightningmaps.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (23 Nov 2017 às 21:07)

Foi eu abrir a porta de casa para ir dar de comer à gata e  que susto mesmo muito perto


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2017 às 21:22)

Boa descarga de água por aqui, *6 mm* acumulados e continua, o rain rate atingiu há pouco os 62.8 mm/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

Trovoada


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

Está a chover muito bem, *8.2 mm* acumulados 

Mais fresco com 14.8ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2017 às 21:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovoada



Confirmo, também se ouviu por aqui


----------



## ruka (23 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

2 raios e consequente trovão pelo Porto á instantes


----------



## GabKoost (23 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

Há! O cheiro e som da chuva depois de dias e dias de seca!
Poucas coisas tão simples conseguem produzir tanto efeito satisfatório!


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

Trovoada!!
Também chove bem.


----------



## rogeriosantos (23 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Não sei o que se passa. A Maia costuma ser das zonas mais chuvosas e aínda pouco choveu


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2017 às 21:47)

Agora cai uma grande chuvada e parece que a trovoada abrandou.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Há 10 minutos chovia torrencialmente, fazia tanta barulheira como se estivesse a cair pedregulhos do céu!  Continua a chover bem agora, mas a trovoada abrandou. Há uns tais 10 minutos vi uma descarga que iluminou o céu por completo, penso que era intra-nuvem, pelo que o Blitzortung não detetou... Já não via trovoada e chuva forte ao tempo 

T.atual: *15.0ºC*


----------



## cookie (23 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

No lightningmaps as descargas que eu ouvi não foram registadas, nem no meteorologia, apenas no mapa DEA do ipma.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (23 Nov 2017 às 23:46)

Boa noite

Que saudades de sentir o cheiro a fiasco parece que o grosso do dia de hoje passou todo a norte e a sul daqui, nada que não esteja habituado
3,8mm acumulados, um ou outro aguaceiro e nada mais, agora de noite tem chovido fraco puxado a vento moderado a forte, tempo bastante ameno


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2017 às 23:48)

Boa noite.

Neste momento tudo calmo, com vento fraco e céu muito nublado.
Ainda tivemos 2 raios\trovôes perceptíveis cá em casa agora à noite. Após as 21h os aguaceiros foram fortes.
Depois do forte aguaceiro pelas 00h, um ou outro de madrugada, fracos, depois das 12h tivemos chuva.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *22,1 mm*.
Nada mau. Nada mau...



*Tmín: 13,4ºC
Tmáx: 16,7ºC

Tactual: 13,5ºC (mínima)
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 23:52)

Para já não chove, 12,8º e 16mm acumulados


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2017 às 00:26)

Boa noite! 
Nas ultimas horas acumulei 11mm
De momento chuva fraca,sem vento
Sigo com 15.2ºC de temperatura e uma humidade relativa de 89%
No mês de Novembro levo um acumulado total de 50mm
Espero que continue este padrão,pois era mais que necessária esta chuva, não só para o norte, como para todo o país.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2017 às 00:36)

Novo dia.

Chove moderadamente. E com vento calmo.
*4,1 mm* de *acumulado* neste momento.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2017 às 07:01)

Bom dia,

*10.8 mm* acumulados durante o dia de ontem.

Hoje sigo com *3.6 mm* até ao momento.

15.4ºc actuais, vento SSE 17Km/h e 97% HR.

O mês segue com *45,9 mm *, sim é fracote para um mês como Novembro, mas é o que há e certamente bem melhor do que se não tivesse chovido nada..


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2017 às 07:30)

Boas,
Por cá noite com alguma chuva.
Agora estão 14.6°C e vento moderado de S.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2017 às 08:34)

Noite calma, sem registo de precipitação, sigo com 14,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2017 às 08:36)

Bom dia.

Neste momento temos céu encoberto e vento fraco de SSO.
A chuva\aguaceiros desta madrugada renderam um *acumulado* de *12,7 mm (12,7 litros\m2)*.
O vento pelas 02.30h ainda soprou moderado com rajadas.

A faixa entre Famalicão e Guimarães foi aquela onde deve ter chovido mais de noite, com acumulados acima dos 20 mm.

*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

Já não chove.

Ontem terminei o dia com 16mm acumulados, hoje sigo com 8,6, fazendo assim um total de 24,6mm neste evento.

Logo cai mais alguma chuva para fazer os 30 que eu esperava +\-

Depois logo se vê


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Nov 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia, 
Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2017 às 10:41)

Para já isto está calmo.
A acreditar na previsão do meteorologista na RTP e nas imagens de satélite, logo à tarde teremos um bom episódio de chuva na nossa zona.
Nesta imagem de satélite aparentemente começa-se a ver umas linhas de convecção  (*training lines*?)que seguem em direcção ao litoral norte.
Pode ser aparente, mas...Ideias?! Alguém?


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2017 às 10:53)

Por aqui aguaceiros moderados...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (24 Nov 2017 às 12:30)

Bom dia, 
Manhã relativamente calma. 
De momento:  13,7ºC e 7.4 mm acumulados.
Acumulado no mês de Novembro: 111.5 mm.
Em Novembro de 2016 (total): 189.7 mm


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2017 às 13:37)

Boas,
Manha sem chuva ate agora, pois cai agora um aguaceiro.
A imagem de radar esta muito boa. Acho que a tarde vai ser animada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2017 às 14:12)

Boa tarde!
De manha por volta das 08:00h a temperatura era de 15.1ºC e uma humidade relativa de 98%
De momento sem precipitação,mas durante a manha até a cerca de 20 min atrás era fraca a moderada.
Haver vamos ver o resto da tarde e noite para ver se somos surpreendidos.
Ontem estava com 50mm acumulados, como não estou em casa não sei como estarão, mas amanha estou curioso por ver.
Bom nowcasting a todos


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

Chuva forte!


----------



## 1337 (24 Nov 2017 às 15:36)

É impressão minha ou aquelas células estão a ir demasiado para norte? Só a galiza ou perto da fronteira levarão com elas, o resto vai ficar a ver navios..


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

1337 disse:


> É impressão minha ou aquelas células estão a ir demasiado para norte? Só a galiza ou perto da fronteira levarão com elas, o resto vai ficar a ver navios..


Pelo radar parece que sim, no entanto estão a aparecer umas mais a sul, essas parece que vêm direitas ao litoral norte.
Edit:Abate-se um aguaceiro moderado a forte. Bela chuvada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Nov 2017 às 15:53)

Por aqui está a ser um dia chuvoso. Já deve ter caído perto de 20 mm nesta zona.


Neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Nov 2017 às 16:09)

Está novamente a chover forte. Céu escuro. Chuva continua desde as 14h. I'm feeling good!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2017 às 16:34)

Chuva moderada


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Nov 2017 às 18:08)

De momento sem chuva, vento fraco a moderado.


Acumulados *37,7 mm*.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Ruipedroo disse:


> De momento sem chuva, vento fraco a moderado.
> 
> 
> Acumulados *37,7 mm*.



Por aqui está perto dos teus, com 36,8mm. Ontem ficou nos 14,5mm o que dá um total de 51,3mm nestes dois dias e 94,5mm no mês todo.
Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Nov 2017 às 19:40)

Boa noite, *16.2ºC* atuais e 22mm acumulados


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2017 às 20:32)

Boa noite,
Estou no Porto. De momento chove fraco.Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

Que bem que choveu esta tarde


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2017 às 20:57)

Boas,
Chuva forte puxada a vento , acumulados *5,8mm *

Vento sopra de SW a *28km/h*


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Boas, 

por aqui vai chovendo fraco e com algum nevoeiro, o acumulado está nos* 5.6 mm*.

15.5ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## qwerl (24 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

Boas

Bela noite de chuva moderada e vento, a reportar de Canelas...

Esmoriz está a apanhar com um eco amarelo/laranja persistente mesmo por cima... Em meia hora já se acumularam 15mm, quando eu não estou lá é que chove a sério
E o acumulado continua a subir rapidamente, *21,3mm* tudo depois das 8h e um rate de 30mm/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

qwerl disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bela noite de chuva moderada e vento, a reportar de Canelas...
> 
> ...


Esse eco está lá estacionário à imenso tempo... ainda não há inundações?


----------



## qwerl (24 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esse eco está lá estacionário à imenso tempo... ainda não há inundações?



Não sei porque não estou lá, mas pelo que me relatam chove muito intensamente há bastante tempo, no entanto na praia que é a zona mais vulnerável de certeza que já deve haver algumas inundações localizadas...

Entretanto a chuva abrandou e neste momento *33,8mm* acumulados. Houve um pico de cerca de 25mm numa hora. Os ribeiros vão se ressentir desta chuva em breve

E parece que pode não ficar pro aqui.. estão a nascer novas células e a apontar para a mesma zona, veremos o que esta noite ainda nos vai trazer


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2017 às 22:03)

1337 disse:


> É impressão minha ou aquelas células estão a ir demasiado para norte? Só a galiza ou perto da fronteira levarão com elas, o resto vai ficar a ver navios..



Pois...
Aquelas linhas de precipitação que eu falava de manhã acabaram, por passar nas zonas de fronteira do alto Minho com a Galiza, daí os acumulados próximos dos 50mm.
Mesmo algumas células mais activas passaram na zona de Famalicão\Braga, e agora parece que também a zona Aveiro\Espinho\Gaia também tem o seu quinhão.
A chuva convectiva tem sempre o seu quê de "ditadura", longe da chuva estratiforme, mais democrática (mesmo essa democraticidade às vezes é muito para uns e pouco para outros...). 
Bem, mais alguns aguaceiros, em geral fracos, aumentaram o *acumulado* aqui no burgo pacense para os *16,8 mm*.
Com isto o *mês* segue com *47,2 mm de acumulado*. Não é fartura, não senhor! Mas é o que se pode arranjar e o mês ainda não acabou, né?! 

*Tmín: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC*

*Tactual: 14,9ºC*
*Hr: 95%*​


----------



## rokleon (24 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

Chove continuamente com moderada/elevada intensidade por SM Feira. Infelizmente não tenho estação e não há estações on-line do IPMA que abrangem a região por onde a célula está a passar, para ver os acumulados...
As imagens RADAR, especialmente a mais recente, que o digam.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:33)

rokleon disse:


> Chove continuamente com moderada/elevada intensidade por SM Feira. Infelizmente não tenho estação e não há estações on-line do IPMA que abrangem a região por onde a célula está a passar, para ver os acumulados...
> As imagens RADAR, especialmente a mais recente, que o digam.



aqui por Espinho choveu bem, as ruas permeáveis ficaram inundadas, agora a terra já absorveu tudo


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:45)

Anda a circular no facebook, fotos de inundações na praia de Esmoriz, Ovar (6 kms de Espinho), possivelmente devido a não haver escoamento de água por ser alcatrão e as sarjetas estarem entupidas. A maré já está a vazar a algumas horas.

Esmoriz, Ovar


----------



## qwerl (24 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Anda a circular no facebook, fotos de inundações na praia de Esmoriz, Ovar (6 kms de Espinho), possivelmente devido a não haver escoamento de água por ser alcatrão e as sarjetas estarem entupidas. A maré já está a vazar a algumas horas.



Na praia há sempre inundações com chuva mais intensa, quando vi que chovia muito para Esmoriz lembrei-me logo dessa zona, uma zona baixa com um mau escoamento dá nisto.

Entretanto estão mais células quase a entrar, vamos ver no que vai dar


----------



## rokleon (24 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Anda a circular no facebook, fotos de inundações na praia de Esmoriz, Ovar (6 kms de Espinho), possivelmente devido a não haver escoamento de água por ser alcatrão e as sarjetas estarem entupidas. A maré já está a vazar a algumas horas.
> 
> Esmoriz, Ovar



Dados de uma estaçao da Wunderground na praia de Esmoriz indicam 33.8 mm acumulados dessa passagem... Pelo RADAR chega mais uma "ronda" de chuva para estes lados, mas mais fraca

Link
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOVAR3&cm_ven=localwx_pwsdash


----------



## Paelagius (24 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Acabo de ver um clarão para Sul

Edit: Outro, entretanto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

Evento generoso, nunca pensei que descarrega-se tanta auga! 
Estou ansioso para ver o meu pluviometro! 
E continua, pena que seja só estes dias


----------



## rokleon (24 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Acabo de ver um clarão para Sul


Eu não observei nada, nem ouvi. Chegou há instantes a tal segunda "ronda" que falei no meu último comentário


----------



## rokleon (24 Nov 2017 às 23:24)

rokleon disse:


> Eu não observei nada, nem ouvi. Chegou há instantes a tal segunda "ronda" que falei no meu último comentário


Ouvi um trovão!!


----------



## Paelagius (24 Nov 2017 às 23:29)

rokleon disse:


> Ouvi um trovão!!



Presumo que esse tenha sido um outro que vi a SE enquanto montava a máquina.


----------



## rokleon (24 Nov 2017 às 23:35)

Parece que ao longo desta noite vamos ter acumulados muito altos. Segue em fila este conjunto de células para Este.



Paelagius disse:


> Presumo que esse tenha sido um outro que vi a SE enquanto montava a máquina.


Disseram-me que os raios foram aqui perto.
Mais um há dois minutos. Viste?


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 23:39)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Evento generoso, nunca pensei que descarrega-se tanta auga!
> Estou ansioso para ver o meu pluviometro!
> E continua, pena que seja só estes dias


João , depois diz o acumulado ...talvez tenhas tido perto dos 100 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

joselamego disse:


> João , depois diz o acumulado ...talvez tenhas tido perto dos 100 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Possivelmente já perdi foi dados! 
A chuva é incessante


----------



## fabiosilva (24 Nov 2017 às 23:53)

Há poucos minutos, choveu copiosamente aqui!
Também vi uns clarões...


----------



## dopedagain (24 Nov 2017 às 23:58)

Em Ponte de Lima perto de 30mm hoje! chuva todo o dia


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

Estou a gostar de ver os acumulados, precisamos de mais!!!


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Nov 2017 às 00:07)

_Training line_ no norte do Distrito de Aveiro! Mesmo aqui a sul, mas aqui nadinha. Pelo menos podia haver trovoada assim via qualquer coisa  Acumulados na zona a ultrapassar os 30mm desde as 20h


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Nov 2017 às 00:11)

E fecho o dia com *50,7 mm*.  


V. Nova de Cerveira a atingir os *60 mm*.


Um belo dia de chuva no Minho.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2017 às 00:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E fecho o dia com *50,7 mm*.
> 
> 
> V. Nova de Cerveira a atingir os *60 mm*.
> ...



Se foi, chuva incessante todo o dia, já tinha saudades!


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2017 às 01:58)

Grande chuvada nos últimos 30minutos, passou de 0.2 para 15.7mm. Bela rega, já não via chover assim à meses.


----------



## cookie (25 Nov 2017 às 07:50)

Não me apercebi de nada durante a noite, levantei-me duas vezes, tudo calmo. Agora permanece tudo calmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2017 às 21:00)

Boa noite! Durante o dia reinou o céu limpo e o vento moderado veio secar a vegetação! 
A temperatura desceu consideravelmente.


----------



## VRStation (25 Nov 2017 às 23:03)

TEMPERATURA 
(Rio Tinto) 
Semana 47/2017


----------



## cookie (25 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

Dia agradável mas mal o sol desaparece sente-se logo o frio e o desconforto da humidade... Pelas 17:30 a estação marcava 14 graus mas a sensação térmica era desagradável.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Nov 2017 às 01:08)

Ventania doida  Ainda há pouco vento nulo e céu limpo, não esperava esta... Há pouco estavam 9 graus!

EDIT: Abusurdo! Rajadas acima dos 40 km/h pelo menos, isto estava previsto?


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Nov 2017 às 13:54)

Boa tarde, sol e vento forte e frio  14 graus! Dia de sol invernal...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Nov 2017 às 19:54)

Boa,

Mínima de *8.1ºC* Durante a noite e manhã , lestada soprou moderada a forte, rajadas foram aos* 51km/h* 

Durante a tarde bastante sol, mas o vento era bem fresco a máxima foi *14.1ºC*

Agora *10.2ºC* e *62%* de humidade. Vento *ENE 19km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2017 às 20:23)

Boa noite.

Dia frio hoje.
O vento fraco a moderado, constante, que se fez sentir hoje do quadrante N\NNE, aumentou a sensação de frio.
Só o início da tarde é que fez valer o sol - sabia bem a esplanada. 
A noite já se encontra bem fria...

*Tmín: 1,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,6ºC

Tactual: 3,6ºC
Hr: 77%
*​*Boa semana! *


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

Boa noite, as previsões para as semanas seguintes começam tomar forma, fluxo frio de norte que promete temperaturas abaixo da média (milagre).  Chuva essa é que não me parece tão certa...

Por agora segue noite fresca com 5.9°C e céu limpo, não há grande vento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Nov 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia! Céu nublado por nuvens altas, quando sai de casa a temperatura estava nos 7.0ºC e a humidade relativa 74%. Brisa fraca de S/SE
O acumulado deste mês esta nos 69mm


----------



## dopedagain (27 Nov 2017 às 09:34)

Primeiro dia com temperaturas negativas Em Fornelos Ponte de Lima -0.3C    Tactual 7.7


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Nov 2017 às 13:30)

Boas, por aqui 15 graus, mais ameno que ontem  Espero mínimas e máximas baixas a partir de Quarta em diante


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2017 às 15:16)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 6,1º

Agora sigo com 15,1º depois de máxima de 16.2º

O mês vai terminar com um acumulado de 51mm, bastante abaixo da média.

Para já a máxima de novembro está em 21,6º e a mínima em 3.7º


----------



## jonas (27 Nov 2017 às 20:05)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de sol, apenas com algumas nuvens.
De momento já estão 8°C, promete ser uma noite bem fesquinha.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2017 às 20:13)

Mínima (6,1º) prestes a ser batida, estão 6,4º neste momento e vento nulo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2017 às 20:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Mínima (6,1º) prestes a ser batida, estão 6,4º neste momento e vento nulo.


Apareceu vento, temperatura a subir, 6.5º


----------



## ampa62 (27 Nov 2017 às 20:39)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui por Covas, com 3,9ºC neste momento e 1 mm acumulado entre as 9 e as 10 da manhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Ontem a *Tmínima* foi de *1,3ºC*, bem perto da meia-noite (23.49h).
A Mínima de hoje deu-se exactamente às 00h.
Neste momento para além do vento de NNE, fraco, temos cáu com alguma nebulosidade média-alta, motivo pelo qual a temperatura ainda não desceu mais.
O dia foi de sol intercalado pela nebulosidade parcial. Dia fresco...

*Tmín: 1,4ºC
Tmáx: 15,4ºC

Tactual: 4,5ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## ampa62 (28 Nov 2017 às 00:30)

Ontem tive chuva com 2.1°C de temperatura, sendo o dia mais frio deste outono com uma minima de 1.2.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2017 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

Céu parcial a muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Mais nublado para sul.
O vento sopra fraco de N.
A madrugada foi fria mas  a capa de nuvens não permitiu baixar mais a temperatura; a *mínima* deu-se pelas 03.41h: *2,7ºC*.

*Tactual: 5,6ºC*
*Hr: 89%*​


----------



## cookie (28 Nov 2017 às 09:33)

De momento céu nublado, algum vento e 9 graus... Nota-se a descida de temperatura relativamente a ontem.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Boas,

Ambiente bastante fresco, sigo com *8,7ºC *e corre um vento frio de Leste 

Céu completamente nublado


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Nov 2017 às 11:47)

Boas, 11 graus por Valongo e dá sensação de menos com vento frio de Leste  16 de máxima hoje? Desconfio... já se nota arrefecimento.


----------



## ampa62 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia frio. 0,3ºC de mínima; sigo com 6,7ºC e nuvens baixas.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

Boa tarde, a arrefecer em vez de aquecer  com *12.9ºC* atuais, assim está bem senhor Outono  Céu Nublado...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2017 às 14:05)

Boa tarde.

O céu mantêm-se muito nublado, observando-se uma franja a norte em que o céu está pouco nublado\limpo.
Hoje tivemos temperaturas negativas no extremo norte minhoto, mas já andam bem positivos agora.
O nosso congelador, *Lamas de Mouro,* teve uma mínima de *-4,2ºC*. Brrrr... às 13h tinha *10,3ºC*.  
Interessante no interior transmontano: *às 13h Montalegre tinha 10,7ºC e Chaves estava com -0,5ºC*.

*Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

Boa tarde,

dia frio pelo Porto, a mínima não foi nada de especial ( *8.8ºc* ) no entanto o sol ainda não apareceu, sigo com 11.8 ºc actuais. 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## 1337 (28 Nov 2017 às 14:47)

Uma diferença bastante impressionante de temperatura entre Ponte de Lima e as restantes estações do norte ás 14h UTC


----------



## cookie (28 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

Pelas 18:30 em Vila do Conde a temperatura era de 10 graus. Céu nublado todo o dia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

Boas,

Temperatura máxima de* 10.1ºC*
A arrefecer, sigo com *8.6ºC* e* 90%* de humidade. Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Temperatura máxima de* 10.1ºC*
> A arrefecer, sigo com *8.6ºC* e* 90%* de humidade. Vento fraco de Leste.



Esses 10.1 a vermelho... 
___________________________

Boa noite, nevoeiro fraco com *3.9ºC* atuais  Começa a notar-se a massa de ar frio que vem aí (já desde Domingo até), máxima não foi além de 13 graus


----------



## VRStation (28 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

A ficar muito frio por aqui...

2017-11-28 21:06:03 WET hora local em Rio Tinto, Portugal [?]
*Temperatura:* 8.3 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 5.4 °C
*Humidade:* 82 %
*Pressão:* 1011.9 mbar


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2017 às 21:24)

Boas, 

por aqui também vai descendo, sigo com 8.7ºc ( mínima do dia)  e vento fraco.

O céu limpou completamente.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2017 às 21:56)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vou com 3,9ºC  mas não deverá descer por aí além pois parece que o vento de norte poderá estragar a mínima.
Em Lamas de Mouro têm sido registadas umas mínimas bem baixas mas hoje já à vento e a temperatura já estagnou.


----------



## jonas (28 Nov 2017 às 22:28)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia  com céu nublado até á tarde e depois o céu limpou também foi bem fresquinho, e a noite também o promete ser.
Tatual: 3.3°C.
Isto é uma espécie de aquecimento para o o frio que se avizinha, daqui a uns dias.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

Snifa disse:


> O céu limpou completamente.



Por aqui nevoeiro completamente cerrado, temperatura a descer rapidamente atuais *6.4ºC* 

Vento Leste *13km/h*


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui nevoeiro completamente cerrado, temperatura a descer rapidamente atuais *6.4ºC*
> 
> Vento Leste *13km/h*


Aqui nevoeiro a fechar, sigo com 7.5°c  

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

A meio\final da tarde o céu começou a limpar, de Norte para Sul. E com isso a temperatura a baixar bem.
O vento tem estado fraco.
A mínima do dia está agora a dar-se...

*Tmáx: 11,2ºC

Tactual: 1,7ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## jonas (29 Nov 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
O dia amanhece com céu limpo, vento fraco e geada já algo acentuada.
Tatual:-0.2°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Nov 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *4,9ºC*

Neste momento *5,6ºC* e vento gelado de NNE a *20km/h* com rajadas. Windchill *1.7ºC
*
Céu limpo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2017 às 07:49)

Bom dia primeira mínima de 0 °c este inverno! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2017 às 08:09)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos estão 5,3º, vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

mínima de *4.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 5.0ºc e um vento gelado de Norte a anunciar a entrada da massa de ar frio.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia Siberianos.

Hoje está fresquinho, ah?!
Por cá a geada hoje é\era moderada mas já está a desaparecer (nota-se agora nalgumas sombras e a bordejar o rio ao longe).
O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento está fraco de N\NNE.
A mínima hoje foi a 1ª negativa da temporada...

*Tmín: -0,6ºC

Tactual: 4,0ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2017 às 11:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia Siberianos.
> 
> Hoje está fresquinho, ah?!
> Por cá a geada hoje é\era moderada mas já está a desaparecer (nota-se agora nalgumas sombras e a bordejar o rio ao longe).
> ...


Por aqui como sempre a mínima sempre bastante acima 

Mínima de 3,2º aqui, não vi geada.
Agora já estão 10,6º e pouco vento, ao sol até se está bem.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

Bom dia! Pelas 8h estavam *-2°C* e nevoeiro forte, impressionante sensação de frio  Geada hoje muito estranha, era formada por gotículas de água congeladas e existiam em todas as superfícies, resumidamente, tudo tinha gelo (pré-formação de sincelo?)! Mais abaixo junto á ribeira o nevoeiro era muito cerrado e a temperatura provavelmente seria a rondar os -3°C... Não pude verificar se existia sincelo mais propriamente dito infelizmente 
Amostras de gelo  (11h15):





Agora *9.5°C* e sol


----------



## cookie (29 Nov 2017 às 12:43)

Por aqui de manhã também havia geada. De momento sol, algum vento e 10 graus... Está mesmo frio...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2017 às 13:16)

Boas, 

o dia segue bem fresco, sensação de frio acentuada pelo vento por vezes com rajadas de Norte.

12.2 ºc actuais.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Nov 2017 às 13:21)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> o dia segue bem fresco, sensação de frio acentuada pelo vento por vezes com rajadas de Norte.
> 
> 12.2 ºc actuais.



Ponto de situação aqui exatamente igual 
12.2°C atuais, com sol e vento frio de Norte...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 15:06)

Boa tarde.

O vento moderado que começou a soprar a meio da manhã aumentou, e que maneira, a sensação de frio.
Mesmo assim a temperatura ultrapassou os 12ºC.
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado\limpo, embora para o interior (Marão\Alvão?) apresente nebulosidade baixa.

*Tmáx: 12,2ºC

Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 48%*​


----------



## Cinza (29 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

Sol a ir embora e a despedir-se de um dia com céu limpo, com alguns períodos de vento (nada de especial) e ao contrario dos anteriores comentários não achei assim tanto frio (e sou uma pessoa bem friorenta), tanto da parte de meio da manhã até agora achei um dia ameno (para frio) mas ameno, andei bem, e não vi geada nenhuma.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Boas, descida extremamente lenta Supostamente amanhã será uma das mínimas mais baixas deste "evento frio" e ainda registo *6.9ºC*   Céu limpo e leve brisa...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

Está frio lá fora, sigo com 3,9º de temperatura.

Esta temperatura aqui nem é muito comum sinceramente devido ao vento que costuma aparecer sempre (no inverno passado só tive uma mínima negativa no dia que nevou, 23 de março)

O vento ainda não apareceu e se assim continuar irá para valores negativos esta noite, mas provavelmente vai aparecer, como sempre.

O @Aristocrata tem mínimas por vezes 7\8º inferiores às minhas e mora a menos de 30km daqui 

EDIT: 20:17, Apareceu o vento, olhem a temperatura a subir


----------



## jonas (29 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

Boas,
O dia foi idêntico ao de ontem.
Agora está frio: 5.6°C a descer lentamente, devido ao vento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

Depois de já ter ido a 3,7º sigo agora com 4,1º devido ao vento


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2017 às 21:11)

Por aqui sigo com 7.7 °c e um vento gelado de Norte


----------



## guimeixen (29 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente, 4,3ºC agora, mas anda no sobe e desce devido ao vento.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Nov 2017 às 22:04)

Boa noite, vou com *0.9ºC,* não desce muito bem devido á brisa


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

Boa noite.

Ora lá estamos com friinho do bom. Frescura cortante pelo vento fraco mas constante.
Certamente já temos geada, embora zonas mais expostas ao vento não a tenham de momento.
*
Tactual: 1,7ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Boas ,

Noite segue com *6.1ºC *atuais e vento de NNE a *22km/h *com rajadas geladas 

Windchill *2.2ºC*


----------



## guimeixen (29 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Lá vai descendo lentamente, 2,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2017 às 23:24)

E lá está sempre temperaturas "amenas" por aqui, vento a +\- 10km\h e 4º...
Ai se não estivesse vento...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 23:37)

E lá vai lentamente chegando-se aos zero.
Neste momento: *1,1ºC*.
O vento sopra fraco de norte, a humidade relativa está nos 69% e o ponto de orvalho é de -4ºC.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia, mínima de *2.9 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.4ºc, vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## jonas (30 Nov 2017 às 07:35)

Boas,
Muito frio, de momento estão -1.3°C.
De resto está céu limpo e geada moderada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Nov 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia

Minima de* 2,9ºC*.

Neste momento* 3,8ºC* e com vento ENE a *22km/h *com rajadas

Windchill *-0,6ºC *


----------



## guimeixen (30 Nov 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia,

Estão agora -0,7°C e mínima até ao momento de -0,8°C. Os telhados e os carros estão brancos por cima com a geada.


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2017 às 07:47)

Por Matosinhos estão 3,2º, vento muito fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia povo do frio...

Deixem-se de negativismos, pois eu já deixei! 
Muito frio, ainda com vento calmo. E boa camada de geada hoje, praticamente encostada à casa.
O céu está limpo.

*Tmín: -1,6ºC

Tactual: 0,9ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## cookie (30 Nov 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia! Há pouco com 5graus, 40% HR e alguma (pouca) geada. Deixo foto.







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Nov 2017 às 09:45)

Boas, por aqui a mínima foi baixa, mas não foi aos 0º, tive mínima de 1,8º
Por agora sigo com céu limpo e já em subida, com 6,3º, 60% HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Nov 2017 às 10:11)

Boas! Hoje o congelador não poupou esforços, mínima de *-3.2ºC  *Bem, não tenho muito a dizer, geada forte e gelo por todo lado (diferente do de ontem), e é isso, as seguintes imagens falam por si . Reportagem feita pelas 9:30h (Desculpem a quantidade de fotos):






































Por agora aquecimento rápido com sol e 7.4ºC atuais...


----------



## guimeixen (30 Nov 2017 às 11:06)

Algumas fotos de hoje de manhã:


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Nov 2017 às 14:18)

Boas tardes  12.6°C! Algum vento frio e sol


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Boa noite! 
De manha quando sai de casa estavam uns 6,5ºC e 69% hr
Dias frescos estes


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Boas, 4.9ºC atuais, o vento não está a ajudar


----------



## jonas (30 Nov 2017 às 20:41)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boas, 4.9ºC atuais, o vento não está a ajudar


Por cá situação igual, a tdmperatura está agora nos 4.0°C.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Nov 2017 às 21:24)

jonas disse:


> Por cá situação igual, a tdmperatura está agora nos 4.0°C.



Entretanto já amainou, *1.8ºC* atuais


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

Boas, 

por aqui também vai arrefecendo bem com 7.5 ºc, 72% HR e vento fraco de NE.

A máxima foi de *12.8ºc* .


----------



## guimeixen (30 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

Aqui estava a custar a descer, às 20h estavam 5,7ºC, às 21h 5,6ºC, mas agora mais perto das 22h deu um tombo e vai nos 3,8ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2017 às 01:29)

Boa noite.

Continua o frio.
Ontem a Tmáx foi de 12,1ºC.
Neste momento temos geada fraca a moderada. O vento está calmo.
Aqui a 300 metros a temperatura já é inferior a 0ºC. Na estação está quase...

 Veio o frio e o sensor de vento, mesmo com pilhas novas de lítio deixa de enviar dados. Já fiz reset da estação-base mas recebe dados e deixa rapidamente de receber os mesmos. Já não sei o que fazer...

*Tactual: 0,1ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 13:18)

O meu marido sentiu há pouco um sismo em paredes. Diz que a empresa abanou... Mais alguém?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------

